# Games-Nerdin ohne PC ^^



## GaGiGamerGirl (15. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin Cassandra und zocke recht gern PC Spiele, habe aber keinen und nutze überwiegend Android Geräte! 

Auf dem Nvidia Shield TV kann ich ja einiges an Games streamen, und auch am Android Smartphone kann ich auf einen virtuellen PC zugreifen und so allerlei Steam-Games zocken. Man kann also auch ohne PC hier mitmachen... *g*

Am liebsten mag ich Diablo und Konsorten, oder auch Spiele mit Anime-Inhalten aller Art.

Ähhh... ja... das wars erstmal...

Grüße

GaGi


----------



## Promego (15. Mai 2017)

GaGiGamerGirl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin Cassandra und  auf dem Nvidia Shield TV kann ich...



Coole Werbung! Wer weniger Geld ausgeben möchte, und dafür auch noch einen echten PC haben will, kauft sich besser kein Nivea Shield TV


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Mai 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> Coole Werbung! Wer weniger Geld ausgeben möchte, und dafür auch noch einen echten PC haben will, kauft sich besser kein Nivea Shield TV



Mit dem Shield kann man aber Spiele vom PC (ähnlich Steam Link) oder online von Nvidias Gaming Service streamen, das geht mit dem Zotac nicht. 

Wobei, für Anime-Spiele würde ich eh zur Playstation greifen.


----------



## Promego (15. Mai 2017)

Play PC Games on Your Mac or PC with GeForce NOW | GeForce - dafür braucht man kein shield. davon abgesehen unterstelle ich hier auch einfach andere interessen als ein nettes "hallo, ich zocke pc spiele nicht am pc, und die welt muss das bitte wissen" abzuliefern.
allein schon der name *GaGi**Ga**merGirl * schreit nach einem billigen versuch von, zumindest, self promotion.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Mai 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> Play PC Games on Your Mac or PC with GeForce NOW | GeForce - dafür braucht man kein shield. davon abgesehen unterstelle ich hier auch einfach andere interessen als ein nettes "hallo, ich zocke pc spiele nicht am pc, und die welt muss das bitte wissen" abzuliefern.
> allein schon der name *GaGi**Ga**merGirl * schreit nach einem billigen versuch von, zumindest, self promotion.



Leidest Du unter leichter Paranoia?


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Mai 2017)

Mit deinem geposteten Zotac funktioniert GeForce Now nicht, da brauchst du ja eben Shield oder einen PC mit NVidia Grafikkarte.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Mai 2017)

Man benötigt kein Shield, aber das Shield TV dürfte deutlich kleiner und vor allem leiser als deine verlinkte Box sein! 

Ich hab auch das Shield TV und streame aber "nur" von meinem PC, nicht von den Geforce Servern. Der PC steht im Arbeitszimmer, genutzt wird Netzwerk über Strom & die Geschwindigkeit sowie Darstellungsqualität ist wirklich gut!


----------



## Rabowke (15. Mai 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Mit deinem geposteten Zotac funktioniert GeForce Now nicht, da brauchst du ja eben Shield oder einen PC mit NVidia Grafikkarte.



... das stimmt aber so nicht.

Jedes Windows bzw. macOS Gerät wird IMO unterstützt, jedenfalls für die cloudbasierte Darstellung von Spielen.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Mai 2017)

...bevor das hier völlig in eine technische Diskussion ausartet, bin ich einmal so frei und sage, "Hallo Cassandra, willkommen im Forum. Bitte lass Dich von den Spinnern nicht gleich wieder verscheuchen."


----------



## Zybba (15. Mai 2017)

Willkommen!


----------



## KylRoy (15. Mai 2017)

Hy Cassi! [emoji2] 

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. Mai 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...bevor das hier völlig in eine technische Diskussion ausartet, bin ich einmal so frei und sage, "Hallo Cassandra, willkommen im Forum. Bitte lass Dich von den Spinnern nicht gleich wieder verscheuchen."



Nanana. Nicht immer von sich auf andere schließen. Wenn dann ist das immer noch eine Gemeinschaftsleistung von allen Forenmitgliedern.

Dann mal ein Moin, moin meinerseits!


----------



## MichaelG (16. Mai 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen im Zentrum des Irrsinns.   Wir hier sind zwar stellenweise verrückt aber harmlos.


----------



## Promego (16. Mai 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... das stimmt aber so nicht.
> 
> Jedes Windows bzw. macOS Gerät wird IMO unterstützt, jedenfalls für die cloudbasierte Darstellung von Spielen.



Genau so hätte ich das auch verstanden. Im Endeffekt ist es mir auch wurst wofür hier geworben wird, Hauptsache geile Hupen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miieep (16. Mai 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> Genau so hätte ich das auch verstanden. Im Endeffekt ist es mir auch wurst wofür hier geworben wird, Hauptsache geile Hupen!



Ich seh keine Hupen


----------



## MichaelG (16. Mai 2017)

Hupen sieht man auch nicht. Die hört man.


----------



## Miieep (16. Mai 2017)

Stimmt, hab ich vergessen


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Mai 2017)

Sehe ich das richtig, auch aus Hessen? Dann erstmal Gude und willkommen hier im Forum


----------



## PcJuenger (20. Mai 2017)

Hi erstmal ^^

Seit wann gibt's von Nerd die weibliche Form Nerdin ^^?


----------



## Wubaron (22. Mai 2017)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Hi erstmal ^^
> 
> Seit wann gibt's von Nerd die weibliche Form Nerdin ^^?



Heutzutage gibt es doch von allem eine weibliche Form.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Mai 2017)

willkommen und viel Spaß in unserem kleinen Sauhaufen hier


----------



## hibana (28. Mai 2017)

Da kommen diue virgins


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (28. Mai 2017)

Na dann auch ein willkommen von mir und Viel Spaß hier.


----------



## CadBane (8. Juni 2017)

wilkommen im forum!


----------



## 4kSpieler (9. Juni 2017)

"Nerdin" Was es nicht alles gibt!  Und dann auch noch ohne PC!

Find ich super. Herzlich willkommen!


----------

